# Grizzley Mill Vise Question?



## outsider347 (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking to purchase a 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Prem...-Vise-4-/G7156

 I want something decent(accurate) to work with on my soon to arrive new G0704 mill

Thanks
​

Just Retired & learning something NEW every day​


----------



## outsider347 (Feb 23, 2013)

The 4 in import is 299.00 + 99.00 for the 360 deg base

i guess
YGWY pay For


----------



## Pitchfire (Feb 23, 2013)

Often you do. Of course you can often fix the minor flaws with cheaper stuff (lot of guys live and die by Harbor Freight doing just that).


----------



## GaryK (Feb 23, 2013)

Just remember that most cheap Chinese vises these days have 60° threads on the lead screw rather than acme threads.
They will wear out a lot quicker than an acme thread.

This is a picture if the threads on a Grizzly 5" Premium Vise and the Shars vise:





The Shars and Enco vises are the same. According to Enco their vise has an M27-3 thread.

I just returned this one to Grizzly this week because they told me it had acme threads.

Matt at Mathew Precision (Quality Machine Tools)  told me that THIS VISE has acme threads. It's made Taiwan not China.
With a 10 year warranty I would say it's a good deal.

I should be getting the one that I ordered next week.

Gary


----------



## joe_m (Feb 23, 2013)

I have the Grizzly vise. My latest mill came with a very nice 6" aligned and bolted down but I put the grizzly on right next to it when I want to use the swivel base. It's been solid so far - I'd buy it again.


----------



## Kennyd (Feb 23, 2013)

I can recommend an import as well, good people, great product.Why do the want/need the swivel base?  They seem like a PITA to me.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 23, 2013)

When I swap out the palmgren on my Clausing 8520 it will be replaced by an import. ------ "Billy G"


----------

